# Van Buren Co - North Point Conservation Area



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Emailed to HR,

The Van Buren County Commissioners are deciding the fate of North Point Conservation Area (also known as the "Old Boy Scout Camp") on October 9 at 4:30 pm. 

This is YOUR chance to MAKE A DIFFERENCE. Take a few minutes and help save 17 acres on Lake Michigan. The property is a few miles south of South Haven (adjacent to Van Buren State Park). The site contains forested critical dunes and over 400 feet of Lake Michigan frontage. It has been in public ownership for almost a century! (See www.vbco.org/northpoint.asp for more information.) Van Buren County Commissioners are deciding on Oct 9 whether to sell the property to finance a new courthouse. 

WHAT CAN YOU DO? (You can (should) do this EVEN IF you do not live in Van Buren County!!! Lake Michigan property and critical dunes are a treasure for everyone in Michigan and beyond!)

1. Attend the County Commissioner meeting on Oct 9 at 4:30 pm. Address: 219 Paw Paw St., Suite 201, Paw Paw, MI 49079, Phone#: (269) 657-8200 (for directions visit http://www.vbco.org/government0100.asp)

2. Call EVERY county commissioner and let them know you OPPOSE the sale of North Point AND ASK them to tell you what their position is on the issue. 
County Board of Commissioners:
-Thomas Erdmann (269) 637-8640
-Susan Hammond (269) 427-7281
-James Ray (269) 628-4197
-Richard W. Freestone (269) 427-7674
-Mike Toth (269) 655-1814 (wk)
-Donald A. Hanson, Vice Chairman (269) 674-8780
-Chris Randall, Chairman (269) 624-4811

3. Forward this message to everyone you know!

MC


----------

